# Magens Bay Tropic Leisure Club members



## ranchu56 (Nov 4, 2009)

Looking for other members of this resort to discuss club Member Ownership proposal current owner is trying to promote.  please contact me at ranchu56@hotmail.com

Thanks,
Randy
Week 12 Unit 104


----------



## drivable (Nov 5, 2009)

ranchu56 said:


> Looking for other members of this resort to discuss club Member Ownership proposal current owner is trying to promote.  please contact me at ranchu56@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy
> Week 12 Unit 104


Randy,
As you may know, a beautiful island, a run down resort.  I owned a 2BR Xmas week in the top of the bldg overlooking the bay, bought for $700+CC, visited for the first time and off-loaded it for $3000.  Was very disappointed in the upkeep.  Good luck.


----------



## ranchu56 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Explanation*

Not sure what CC  refers to.


----------



## Tia (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you just looking for timeshare owners for this resort? Someone is confused when you mention club Member Ownership .


----------



## djwool (Nov 13, 2009)

ranchu56 said:


> Not sure what CC  refers to.



Closing Costs??


----------



## ranchu56 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Magens Bay Timeshare Unit Owners*

To all Magens Bay/Tropic Leisure Club timeshare owners.  Please read below and share with other members if possible.  ranchu56@hotmail.com



Here is a description of what transpired at Bluebeard's Castle.

We elect Board members to represent us.One of our reps was a former attorney who got very involved in St. Thomas interval ownership law.  Every time share has to have legal documents tha can stand up in a court of law.  For several years, our board members watched Fairfield's supervision of the resort.  They were not maintaining the public areas and letting the entire place deteriorate.  They sued for lack of maintenance.  They sued in the states and we got a judge who was not intimidated by Fairfield's lawyers.  It took years, but we finally won and Fairfield turned over the property to the owners and we got a lump sum of money.  It would never have happened if our board had not started asking a lot of questions.  They would post their findings on the yahoo website so interested members knew what was happening. 
The first thing is to get the facts.  How much money is coming in maintenance fees? How much is being spent on upkeep? How much is needed to keep the place going?   What is the rental agreement with the restaurant? Who is the management company? In other words, are there owner representatives who have access to records?  What kind of an organization exists?  Even with one owner, there is something in the St. Thomas Time Share By-laws that says that owners have some rights. 
2 men really fought for us even when some owners sided with Fairfield.  I can give you there contact information if you think it would be helpful. First, have your information so they know how far along you are. Sharing  information is important because many people live throughout the country and want to be informed.  Many papers are public documents and can be obtained through the St. Thomas Government offices.


----------

